# Sudden diarrhea



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Last night, when we brought Joey out to do his business, liquidy poop came out.

It continued hourly between 9pm and midnight, then every 2 hours.

The later poop looked like it had a grainy texture.

He still has it this morning. We’re letting him rest and holding off on food until he settles down.

The only thing that I fed him differently yesterday was the brand of canned salmon (Bumble Bee). 

We’ll keep an eye on him. The vet is open today and tomorrow; closed on Sunday.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happens now and again, does he have salmon regularly?
Fast him for a day, try the pumpkin and/or boiled chicken and rice if necessary.

I wouldn't worry this early, he could have eaten something you're unaware of but until it lasts more than a day or two, just continue to keep an eye on him


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

WNGD said:


> Happens now and again, does he have salmon regularly?
> Fast him for a day, try the pumpkin and/or boiled chicken and rice if necessary.
> 
> I wouldn't worry this early, he could have eaten something you're unaware of but until it lasts more than a day or two, just continue to keep an eye on him


He probably has salmon at least twice a week. Is there such a thing as too much salmon?


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Our young male had a round of it about a week ago. 

Woke my wife and I up basically every few hours through a night needing to go out. 

She gave him pumpkin, and she works from home for now, so was able to watch him. He recovered pretty quickly. Only one really bad night.

We sent a stool sample to the vet and they were able to determine there was no infectious bacteria (at least nothing they apparently would not expect to find in a dog's intestinal tract). 

Hope your pup is OK. + 1 on pumpkin.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Squidwardp said:


> Our young male had a round of it about a week ago.
> 
> Woke my wife and I up basically every few hours through a night needing to go out.
> 
> ...


Thankfully, my husband and I are both retired, so someone is always with Joey.

How much pumpkin can we start him off with?

Once his stool firms up, we can bring a sample to the vet.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Joey's such an old fellow that I might be hesitant to fast him for an entire day. If the poop is totally liquid, I'd cook up some white rice and chicken and then stir in a tablespoon of pumpkin with that.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Catrinka said:


> Joey's such an old fellow that I might be hesitant to fast him for an entire day. If the poop is totally liquid, I'd cook up some white rice and chicken and then stir in a tablespoon of pumpkin with that.


I got off the phone with the vet, and she said the same thing! She also said he could have kibble for nutrition.

I can give him the chicken tomorrow, after it defrosts. I gave him some pumpkin and rice a little while ago.

The vet said to keep her posted. She mentioned medication, or an injection of something similar to Immodium.

I never thought he had so much poop/liquid in him.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

At his age I wouldn't hesitate to go to the vet for fluids especially. He's a fragile age.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Poor guy. Salmon is a fatty fish, and the new brand just may be even fattier than he is accustomed.
How come these things always happen on a weekend? Ugh.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Poor guy. Salmon is a fatty fish, and the new brand just may be even fattier than he is accustomed.
> How come these things always happen on a weekend? Ugh.


I thought with all the poop/liquid coming out of him over the past 36 hours, that the bad stuff would all be out of him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How is he? Are his gums normal color?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> How is he? Are his gums normal color?


Gums are normal color.

Still has diarrhea, vomited once during the night. It’s been 5 hours since the last poop, a big difference from every hour when this started, but still too much to suit me.

He’s drinking water, but not eating. Will keep trying to feed him.

Will call the vet today with an update.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Hoping Joey is feeling better today, such a sweet old man. does Joey walk around on his own? I was just curious, with my shepherds I’d give them a boost to get up and they’d take it from there and walk around a bit. Seniors just have such a special bond with us after being with us many years, hard to explain it.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Hoping Joey is feeling better today, such a sweet old man. does Joey walk around on his own? I was just curious, with my shepherds I’d give them a boost to get up and they’d take it from there and walk around a bit. Seniors just have such a special bond with us after being with us many years, hard to explain it.


I’m going to see if the vet can give us medication for the diarrhea. We don’t want to subject him to stress by putting him in the car. His back legs went out on him last year. His front legs are amazing. I use my arms as a harness to bring him outside. He still has an amazing attitude. 

Today is his half-birthday (15 1/2). I totally understand what you mean by the bond.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy half birthday, sweet boy!
I honestly wouldn’t keep feeding him, if he is drinking it addresses the risk of dehydration, , that gut needs rest because it’s very inflamed and pushing food into it won’t let it heal. Just what I would do.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Happy half birthday, sweet boy!
> I honestly wouldn’t keep feeding him, if he is drinking it addresses the risk of dehydration, , that gut needs rest because it’s very inflamed and pushing food into it won’t let it heal. Just what I would do.


I have bone broth powder - should I mix that with water and give it to him?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Get better soon Joey! 💕


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheerful1 said:


> I have bone broth powder - should I mix that with water and give it to him?


I don’t know. Given his age, I’m scared to actually recommend anything, just saying what I would do. I think your best bet is the vet.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

If a vet isn't going to be seeing Joey this weekend, I think I'd mix a bit of the bone broth powder into water to make sure he's staying hydrated and getting at least a small amount of nutrition into him. Poor old guy. It's always so much more worrisome when our seniors have issues.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Catrinka said:


> Joey's such an old fellow that I might be hesitant to fast him for an entire day. If the poop is totally liquid, I'd cook up some white rice and chicken and then stir in a tablespoon of pumpkin with that.


this!!
i don’t think many are noticing that this is a 15yr old dog.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Fodder said:


> this!!
> i don’t think many are noticing that this is a 15yr old dog.


I’m glad that he’s drinking water. I mixed a packet of FortiFlora in the water to help him with his gut.

Will try again to give him the pumpkin, rice and boiled chicken I made. I don’t know why he’s being finicky.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just spoke to the vet. She prescribed Metronidazole (2 pills a day, for 10 days). It’s an antibiotic and an anti-diarrheal. 

I mentioned the last poop had specks of blood. She said there would be a concern if the blood still shows up after the course of pills.

I feel some relief that Joey has something that could help him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hopefully he will eat. Hans always did well with Metro, fixed him up very quickly.
Fingers crossed it works as well and quickly for Joey. ❤


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Happy half birthday, sweet boy!
> I honestly wouldn’t keep feeding him, if he is drinking it addresses the risk of dehydration, , that gut needs rest because it’s very inflamed and pushing food into it won’t let it heal. Just what I would do.


All he ate today was a little ground beef with rice, and some unsweetened applesauce. Still drinking with no problem.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Ahhhhhh, Happy 15 1/2 Joey!! His amazing attitude you spoke of just speaks of the trust you’ve built over the years!
You are taking amazing care of this wonderful boy! I hope the new medicine helps and brings him comfort.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Ahhhhhh, Happy 15 1/2 Joey!! His amazing attitude you spoke of just speaks of the trust you’ve built over the years!
> You are taking amazing care of this wonderful boy! I hope the new medicine helps and brings him comfort.


Thank you. Hoping this medicine will do the trick. I hate seeing him like this.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

He slept the whole night, doing a minimal soft poop. When I went to clean him up, he started pooping liquid.

He took a little ground beef with his medications.

Since he’s being so particular, and I wanted him to get some nutrition, would canned food work? If so, what could I give him?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Some things to try are rice water, hard boiled eggs, baked potato, no skin.
There’s apparently some chicken rice and pumpkin dog food UNDER THE WEATHER Rice, Chicken & Pumpkin Flavor Freeze-Dried Dog Food, 6-oz bag - Chewy.com


To make my senior dog eat I was cooking her liver and salmon but she didn’t have diarrhea.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Some things to try are rice water, hard boiled eggs, baked potato, no skin.
> There’s apparently some chicken rice and pumpkin dog food UNDER THE WEATHER Rice, Chicken & Pumpkin Flavor Freeze-Dried Dog Food, 6-oz bag - Chewy.com
> 
> 
> To make my senior dog eat I was cooking her liver and salmon but she didn’t have diarrhea.


Does liver give dogs diarrhea?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

At this point I really would fast him for 24 hours.
His gut is too inflamed to digest food. He’s not benefitting from any nutrition if he can’t absorb it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

At this point, I agree with Sunflowers. What goes in, is coming out as liquid so nothing is being gained. 24 hour rest on gut and then try cooked rice and boiled chicken.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rice is full of carbs and messes up Hans’ gut. Rice can ferment in the intestinal tract and cause exacerbation of diarrhea. Yes, I know many people and vets recommend it, but my experience is it makes things worse.
After fasting, I would boil some ground beef or chicken, strain off all the fat, and mix with 1 teaspoon of bone meal,








Amazon.com: NOW Supplements, Bone Meal Powder with Calcium Carbonate and Magnesium Oxide, Natural Calcium Source, 1-Pound: Health & Personal Care


Buy NOW Supplements, Bone Meal Powder with Calcium Carbonate and Magnesium Oxide, Natural Calcium Source, 1-Pound on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I do a fasting day once a week, this allows the resources that would be used for digestion, to be used to repair other areas.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I would not experiment with liver when he has diarrhea.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Cheerful1 said:


> Does liver give dogs diarrhea?


Yes it can if too much.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I wouldn’t feed any organs right now.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Canned Hill's I/D (available from the vet) sometimes works wonders. It's a prescription food that is often the first food very sick dogs with severe gastric distress can tolerate. I don't love the ingredients, but for short-term use, I've seen it used with enough sick dogs to know it's very easy to digest. Even vets who don't otherwise stock Hill's RX tend to have a supply of I/D because it's so widely used for dogs with gastric distress.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Magwart said:


> Canned Hill's I/D (available from the vet) sometimes works wonders. It's a prescription food that is often the first food very sick dogs with severe gastric distress can tolerate. I don't love the ingredients, but for short-term use, I've seen it used with enough sick dogs to know it's very easy to digest. Even vets who don't otherwise stock Hill's RX tend to have a supply of I/D because it's so widely used for dogs with gastric distress.


i don’t know if this is the same stuff but I have had miracles with the Urgent Care canned food. I’m blanking on who manufactures it. Royal Canin maybe? Calorie dense but easy on the stomach and VERY palatable.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I looked it up. What I’ve used is Hills A/D Urgent Care. It smells like cat food and the sickest dogs will eat it. A little goes a long way and my vet has told me it does not contribute to GI upset.

and it has not in the dogs I’ve used it with


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

TMI (?) - Joey‘s stool yesterday was still soft, but was brown and not watery. He got through the night without pooping.

This morning he ate some lean ground beef with his medications, and drank water.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Well, good. This seems like it's heading back in the right direction finally. Hopefully the sweet old boy will soon be back to normal. Keep us posted.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Over the weekend, saw veterinarian at dog training.
Subject came up, and she has given her own dog pumpkin for diarrhea. 

I did not realize at first he is a very senior fellow. Do vets ever prescribe anything similar to pedialyte for dogs? 
Something to keep them hydrated and maybe a little fortified while they are not taking solid food? I honestly don't know.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Catrinka said:


> Well, good. This seems like it's heading back in the right direction finally. Hopefully the sweet old boy will soon be back to normal. Keep us posted.


I will keep you all posted.

Taking everything a day at a time.

“Once you choose hope, anything is possible” - Christopher Reeve


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

This morning’s poop was still soft, but starting to form. It also smells like poop, not the “mystery smell” the liquid poop had.

He ate meat and drank. I made some boiled chicken for later.

The vet said it’s ok for Joey to take his heart worm medicine (scheduled for tomorrow).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Omg I wouldn’t give him that right now.
Do you give it every 30 days? It can be delayed to 45.
Did you by any chance order the bone meal? It makes all the difference and they need it.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Cheerful1 said:


> The vet said it’s ok for Joey to take his heart worm medicine (scheduled for tomorrow).


I agree with Sunflowers about holding off a bit on the heartworm meds if you haven't already given them. Maybe Joey's meds don't typically bother his innards, but my young dog's normally solid poops turn to mush for 24-36 hours after his monthly heartworm meds (Interceptor Plus). Waiting some extra days might be better for Joey since he's just now starting to show signs of improvement with the diarrhea?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Omg I wouldn’t give him that right now.
> Do you give it every 30 days? It can be delayed to 45.
> Did you by any chance order the bone meal? It makes all the difference and they need it.


I’ve been giving him bone meal powder with water every morning.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Catrinka said:


> I agree with Sunflowers about holding off a bit on the heartworm meds if you haven't already given them. Maybe Joey's meds don't typically bother his innards, but my young dog's normally solid poops turn to mush for 24-36 hours after his monthly heartworm meds (Interceptor Plus). Waiting some extra days might be better for Joey since he's just now starting to show signs of improvement with the diarrhea?


Yeah, both of mine get watery poos because of HW stuff. We use Heartgard.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, both of mine get watery poos because of HW stuff. We use Heartgard.


We gave him his heartworm medicine (Sentinel Spectrum) this morning. Will keep an eye on him.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

He did get very soft poop yesterday after taking the heartworm medicine. Today the poop is better formed. I’m hoping it improves by the day. 

He’s seeing the vet this coming Tuesday for his Adequan shot. His antibiotic course will be done by then.

He won’t eat kibble, but he will eat meat, chicken, pumpkin, egg and applesauce.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The time in between poops is very good, but the consistency is still soft. I thought that would have improved by now.

He had water with bone broth, plus his medications. He had a little meat. I’m trying to feed him smaller, frequent meals.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Add bone meal to the meat. Muscle meat causes soft stools if it isn’t eaten together with bone.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Add bone meal to the meat. Muscle meat causes soft stools if it isn’t eaten together with bone.


Wow - had no idea!

Is bone meal different than the bone broth powder (powdered elk antler) I’m giving?

Correction from a post 4 days ago: I said bone meal, when I should have said bone broth powder.

Also, what brand bone meal do you use?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bone broth powder is dehydrated soup.
Bone meal is ground bone.








Amazon.com: NOW Foods Bone Meal,1-Pound (Pack of 2) : Health & Household


Buy NOW Foods Bone Meal,1-Pound (Pack of 2) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com





I take this myself.
For Hans, I use 3/4 teaspoon for 1.5 lbs of meat, weighed before boiling.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Bone broth powder is dehydrated soup.
> Bone meal is ground bone.
> 
> 
> ...


Got the delivery of bone meal yesterday. Keeping fingers crossed that it will work on firming up the stools.

I made the mistake yesterday of thinking Joey could handle some chicken liver - this morning’s poop was very soft.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, organs will cause soft poos. Introduce super slowly after the stools firm up.
For 1.5 lbs raw ground beef, I add 3/4 teaspoon bone meal, after cooking and draining.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Today is Joey’s vet visit for his Adequan shot. Will let her know about the soft poop coming at better intervals.

Will also speak to her about the congestion in his nose. Saline helps, but does not fix the problem.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What did she say?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

They were running really late, so we decided to have the vet tech come out and give Joey his shot in the car.

We’ll keep an eye on him and call the vet if anything changes (he’s finished his 10-day course).

Today (Wednesday) was his best eating day. Poop was a little firmer than the day before.

I think the bone meal is going to make a difference. Thank you Sunflowers for the recommendation.

Thank you all for listening and suggesting.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, organs will cause soft poos. Introduce super slowly after the stools firm up.
> For 1.5 lbs raw ground beef, I add 3/4 teaspoon bone meal, after cooking and draining.


I’m amazed at how well the bone meal is working for him.

I think we can finally make a trip to our second home in PA.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, the liquid poop returned during the night and again this morning.

I sent an email to the vet just now.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Poor old Joey. Hope it's better soon.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Catrinka said:


> Poor old Joey. Hope it's better soon.


Thank you.

The vet is putting him back on the Metronizadole. I’m so upset right now. I try so hard to keep him healthy, his bed linens clean, taking him out many times a day to do his business. This feels like such a step back.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Cheerful1 said:


> I’m so upset right now. I try so hard to keep him healthy, his bed linens clean, taking him out many times a day to do his business. This feels like such a step back.


I'm sorry you and Joey are dealing with this. It's so hard when they're super-seniors and you feel like you have to so carefully watch everything. Hang in there and let us know how you're both doing.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

He has very little appetite. I had to force the pill in his mouth. He’s drinking fine.

No poop since last night; I figured that’s from not eating.

He also has nasal congestion, which probably affects his sense of taste. I spray the nostrils with saline and clean with a wet cloth.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh... 😔
Gentle pets for Joey.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Would it be possible to pick up a few cans of Hills I/D or A/D from the vet, just to try? It's sometimes the only thing sick dogs will eat.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Magwart said:


> Would it be possible to pick up a few cans of Hills I/D or A/D from the vet, just to try? It's sometimes the only thing sick dogs will eat.


I can check with the vet. What makes it palatable?

I just ground up his kibble in the food processor. Mixed a half cup with some pumpkin and water. He ate it, but we’ll see how his tummy tolerates it.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know what it is that makes it palatable or digestible. The A/D is what they feed dogs in critical care, or coming out of surgery. I/D is for severe gastric distress -- first food many dogs with torn up GI tracts can eat. It's last-resort canned food that just works. Even vets who don't sell much Hills/Science Diet tend to have cases of it stashed in the back, as it's so widely used in clinics because it works.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My step daughter has a puppy who has been having repeated bad diarrhea episodes. He has been to the vet, ruled out lots of things. They are feeding a “fancy” kibble and some fancy supplements, trying to do best for pup.

I gave them some of the GI food I have and said please give him a few weeks on this w no supplements and he is already pooping normally.

I also said, don’t read the ingredients! It works and that’s all you need to know lol.

And it did work, so another one for my list of success stories


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I made a list for the vet for tomorrow’s visit. The main things are: the lack of appetite, weight loss, the nasal congestion, and now when I help him outside he staggers like he’s drunk. We also found a growth on his lower lip.

I’m feeling drained and depressed, but I have to keep up hope for Joey.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

For what it's worth my old girl had that congested sound when she would breathe through her nose while sleeping with her head down. Sometimes benadryl seemed to help but that particular issue didn't ever cause her any significant problem. She was that way at least the last year of her life if not more.

At a certain point though, things start to fail past the point of what we can help with. I wish you the best, you are so dedicated to Joey.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

I'll be thinking of you and Joey tomorrow and hoping the vet has some ideas to help him.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey took a turn for the worse last night. His front legs gave out, and we couldn’t get him up. The vet is coming over on her lunch hour today to help him cross over to the Rainbow Bridge. We all agreed it was the right time.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I’ll be thinking of you. You have taken such good care of Joey and given him so much love. So glad your vet can come to your home.

hang in there.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I’ll be thinking of you. You have taken such good care of Joey and given him so much love. So glad your vet can come to your home.
> 
> hang in there.


Thank you. My husband and I are heartbroken.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Cheerful1 said:


> Thank you. My husband and I are heartbroken.


I know exactly how you feel. Sending a virtual hug and wishing for you to have strength and peace today


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Joey has had such a good life with his people that love him. I'm glad the vet will come to the house to help him pass over. You're doing the best for him right now but I know how heartbreaking it is. Hugs to you. 

Rest easy, sweet Joey. 💜


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Catrinka said:


> Joey has had such a good life with his people that love him. I'm glad the vet will come to the house to help him pass over. You're doing the best for him right now but I know how heartbreaking it is. Hugs to you.
> 
> Rest easy, sweet Joey. 💜


Thank you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh.
The dreaded post.
Wish I were there to hug you.You went above and beyond for Joey.
I am so very sorry.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I've been dreading this post... I'm so sorry. You're doing the right thing for him, he's had such a good life with the people that love him. Sending virtual hugs and prayers.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Prayers for Joey to have a peaceful transition at home, surrounded by love, as he's ready to cross over. I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Magwart said:


> Prayers for Joey to have a peaceful transition at home, surrounded by love, as he's ready to cross over. I'm so very sorry for your loss!


Thank you. It was very peaceful, but sad.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

NadDog24 said:


> I've been dreading this post... I'm so sorry. You're doing the right thing for him, he's had such a good life with the people that love him. Sending virtual hugs and prayers.


Thank you. We miss him so much already.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh.
> The dreaded post.
> Wish I were there to hug you.You went above and beyond for Joey.
> I am so very sorry.


Thank you. Was very glad the vet came to the house. She made it bearable.


----------

